# Saylor Autumn is here



## djam303

Just thought i would post me and my wifes birth story and annoucnment.
our little girl arrived on June 21st at 3:18pm. she was just 34 weeks 

What a weekend i took her to the hospital for throwing up all day, we got to the hospital they took her bp and it was 163/110 so she was admited to the hospital. not long later her liver levels shot up so they had to induce quickly before her body shut down. i never knew how serious pre-eclampsia was. Baby is doing good and was only on oxygen for a total of 6 hours. She weighed 4lbs and 3oz and was 18 1/2 inches long. she is in the NICU and they tell you to plan on her to be there until her original due date which was august 3rd. but she is doing so good i think she will be out sooner. She already tries to nurse on momma and i feed her bottles she is currently drinking 16 cc's of milk. they want her to be drinking 36 cc's which is just over an ounce. i am so ecstatic that i am finally a father and can not wait to bring my little girl home. She already smiles when i talk to her, and she grabs my hand:)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3527.JPG
File size: 85.4 KB
Views: 172









IMG_3547.jpg
File size: 88.1 KB
Views: 177


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congratulations to you and your family :) Great pics xXx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## djam303

thanks, the hardest part is not having her home with us yet:( i'm ready to spoil her with tons of love and lots of laughter!


----------



## greenkat

Congrats! She's beautiful.


----------



## Laura1984

shes gorge and so tiny. glad she and mummy are ok - look foward to more pics and updates of when you can take her home.
congratulations! xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

congrats!!!


----------



## djam303

here is a few more pictures! full head of hair for sure. lol can you tell she has italian in her?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3524.jpg
File size: 89.6 KB
Views: 49









IMG_3536.jpg
File size: 87.7 KB
Views: 48









IMG_3545.jpg
File size: 87.3 KB
Views: 61


----------



## lynz

congrats xx


----------



## xarlenex

Congrats, shes so beautiful, glad shes doing well xx


----------



## miel

congratulations!


----------



## Christine33

congratulations! What a beautiful baby you have & that head of hair is amazing. bet you are both over the moon and cannot wait to bring her home.

Christine
X


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

she is beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## Emmea12uk

congrats! she is beautiful! Just imagine how much hair she would have had had she gone to term??


----------



## Ell.Bishh

Aww she is so gorgeous, congratulations :)
Love her hair 
xx


----------



## Beltane

Great name and wow what a lovely head of hair! Congrats!


----------



## Samantha675

She is just so lovely and tiny! Her hair is just amazing!!!


----------



## MoonMuffin

Congrats!!! What great hair! She'll be modeling for shampoo's for sure :rofl:


----------



## KX

Congratulations, she is stunning!


----------



## djam303

i just wanted to thank everyone for all the kind words about my new addition. i've lurked on here alot but you guys def provided me with some valuable info on a bunch of stuff. i'm so glad i found this place.


----------



## djam303

Emmea12uk said:


> congrats! she is beautiful! Just imagine how much hair she would have had had she gone to term??


that is exactly what i said, we probably could have put it in a pony tail:rofl:


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Aww she is so gorgeous!


----------



## Baby-Love

She is absolutely gorgeous.
Congratulations to all of you.

I am wishing mother a speedy recovery.. 
Hope time flies, so you can take your little darling home.


----------



## AquaDementia

congrats!


----------



## Sparky0207

She is beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## carries

Congrats, hope you get her home soon!


----------



## Ema

Congrats X


----------



## Blob

Awwww congrats she is so so cute :)


----------



## smartie

congratulations x


----------



## wilbrabeany

Ahhh bless she is absolutely gorgeous. Lovely head of hair.xx


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun she is beautiful.


----------



## jacky24

Congrats DADDY, she is beautiful. Hope you have a gun for when the boys start coming around:hug:


----------



## charveyron

Congratulations shes beautiful - I love the photo of her looking at you! :pink:


----------



## Belle

congratulations, shes a beauty! xx


----------



## djam303

jacky24 said:


> Congrats DADDY, she is beautiful. Hope you have a gun for when the boys start coming around:hug:

hahaah i know. i better get myself a shotgun, cause it is going to be hard to let her go out with any boys when the time comes:rofl: thanks again for all the kind words you ladies on here are amazing, so positive and very respectful not like other boards i have been on where the woman are always catty and fighting!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congratulations, shes gorgeous


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Aw, congrats xxxxxxx


----------



## Heather.78

congrats daddy what a beautiful little girl:hugs:


----------



## clairebear

congrats XXX


----------



## polo_princess

Conrgratulations!!


----------



## posh

Congratulations!


----------



## sglascoe

she is gorgeus, you both must be very proud.

congratulations.


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations :D


----------



## Lizziepots

Congratulations! How lovely! Loving the hair! xx


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates xxx


----------



## kookie

congratulations xx


----------



## brownhairedmom

Oh my gosh she is beautiful!!! And I must say I absolutely LOVE her name. That is the reason I clicked on the thread because I liked her name so much haha


----------



## Frankie

shes adorable check out the hair aswell


----------



## djam303

rae05 said:


> Oh my gosh she is beautiful!!! And I must say I absolutely LOVE her name. That is the reason I clicked on the thread because I liked her name so much haha

thanks! we get mixed responses with her name. it doesn't really bother us but it is amazing how rude some people can be when you tell them your childs name lol. just thought i would update every one. Our baby was born a month and a half early and after a 9 day stay in the NICU she is home now.:happydance: it is such a releif to have your kid home and you can be comfortable in your own surrondings and not hearing monitors going off. it's funny how much you pay attention to those damn monitors. i found myself always watching her heart rate and her oxygen level.


----------



## wannabmum

congrats what beautiful little girl

xx


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats she's lovely! x


----------



## babe2ooo

awww congrats, glad everything is going ok


----------



## kaygeebee

She is soooooooooo gorgeous!!! :)

Congratulations. xx


----------



## Rumpskin

She is so beautiful.

Congrats to you both xxx


----------



## mommytashaX2

Awwwww!!! She's adorable!!!!! Congratulations!! :hugs:


----------



## bambikate

congrats x x


----------



## sweetsammi

congratulations! x


----------



## bigbelly2

i know exactly what your goin through as the same happened to me, they told me that the babies have to reach 5lbs, 37 weeks and be feeding well so hold on to that, get her there and youll be home...

shes beautiful such a pretty little girl with gorgeous dark hair

h x


----------



## Ann-Marie

Congrats on your beautiful baby girl. :hug:


----------



## mizzi

awww she's gorgeous, congrats :hugs:


----------



## miel

congratulations :)


----------



## SJK

congrats xx


----------



## Chris77

Congratulations!


----------

